# Stockage en ligne.... mais lequel?



## Jeonid (12 Février 2011)

Bonsoir à tou(te)s

10 ans de photos, de boulot, de videos... que je sauvegarde déjà sur DD externes et TM, mais ... les photos de mes filles, de mes parents, bref, de ma vie, me sont trop chères...

Une sauvegarde en ligne semble s'imposer comme le seul réel moyen de protéger tout ça de tout malheur (feu de maison, vol, perte de DD, etc.)

Alors je me suis renseigné, en particulier sur les forums et articles de MacGeneration... certaines solutions ont retenu mon attention, mais voilà, j'aurais aimé être guidé dans mon choix...

voici les sites concernés:

> Carbonite
> F-Secure
> DotSpirit
> Humyo
> Wuala

Etant abonné MobileMe, le partage ne m'intéresse pas nécessairement, puisque MM me le permet, en particulier pour mon boulot ou les albums photos. Ce qui m'importe, c'est de parer à l'éventualité d'un vol/feu/perte (ou autres) et de pouvoir retrouver mes données en toute circonstance.

L'idéal étant un très large espace de stockage (250Go ou plus...) avec un système de sauvegarde incrémentale comme le fait TM ou iDisk, du genre une énorme sauvegarde  au début pour tout uploader puis un logiciel qui tourne de manière invisible pour sauvegarder toutes les modifications, au jour le jour...

Sauriez-vous me conseiller, parmi ces services... ou d'autres?

D'avance merci

Nico

P.S.: le prix ne m'importe pas des masses.... du moment que le service est à la hauteur


----------



## schwebb (13 Février 2011)

Hello,

Je suis un peu dans la même démarche, en ce moment. 

Dans ta liste, tu as oublié deux excellentes solutions: 
- CrashPlan: http://b4.crashplan.com/
- Backblaze: http://www.backblaze.com/

J'ai en ce moment même CrashPlan en test pendant un mois sur mon iMac. Les deux se valent vraiment, mais ce qui m'a fait préférer CrashPlan est tout simple: la possibilité de sauvegarder sur des disques distants (ton ordinateur au bureau, ou la machine d'un ami, par exemple) en plus de la sauvegarde en ligne.

Les tarifs des deux sont intéressants, et dégressifs. CrashPlan propose plusieurs formules (dont une gratuite en local et une pro), et tu verras sur le site qu'il s'avère un poil moins cher au final (mais c'est négligeable, vu que les sommes ne sont vraiment pas élevées à la base).  

Les deux proposent un stockage illimité. 

D'après ma courte expérience, CrashPlan est très simple d'utilisation. Backblaze a l'air de l'être aussi. Ils sont tous les deux orientés utilisateurs final, donc ils évitent soigneusement toute complication.

En plus de la restauration de données via le réseau, ce qui prend un temps fou, ils proposent tous les deux une restauration via un disque dur physique (ou des dvd, ou une clé usb), qui t'est envoyé par la poste (solution payante, naturellement, mais ô combien pratique!).

Voilà, je viens d'alourdir ton choix, désolé!  Mais ces deux solutions valent que tu leur consacres un peu d'attention.


EDIT: deux précisions qui ont leur importance:
- les deux peuvent sauvegarder les disques durs externes raccordés à ton ordinateur;
- les sauvegardes se passent en toile de fond, sans gêner le moins du monde l'utilisation (note que je suis pourtant en train de faire la première sauvegarde, celle qui va durer des jours et des jours; les suivantes seront beaucoup plus légères!).


----------



## t-bo (16 Février 2011)

Je teste depuis 24h CrashPlan et je le trouve super ! Très simple et complet à la fois. Un logiciel stable. même dispo. en français.

Et le mieux dans tout ça c'est qu'il tourne en tache de fond en utilisant à peine ton processeur, je ne le remarque même pas. Sachant que tu peux aussi régler le % d'utilisation du CPU suivant si t'es présent ou non.

En plus de sécuriser les données il les compresse, et je le redit sans utiliser à mort le processeur ni même un peu ! On l'oubli carrément.

Depuis hier j'envoi ma première sauvegarde de mon disque, 100Go, avec une connexion ADSL à 1 Mpbs en up, j'en ai pour 10 jours. Mais une fois fait, ca ne sera plus qu'incrémentiel et j'enverrais que des petites données.

Là j'utilise la version gratuite, version d'essai (avec sauvegarde en ligne), je compte prendre l'abonnement et avec cette licence tu as la possibilité de laisser CrashPlan surveiller ton système toutes les X minutes et sauvegarder les données correspondantes.
Alors qu'avec la version gratuite il peut le faire qu'une fois par jour.

Vive le Cloud' ! C'était mon premier logiciel de ce type que je testais, je n'avais pas forcément super confiance, et là en quelques minutes j'ai adopté 
Ca complète donc bien ma sauvegarde Time Machine + Clône sur disque externe. 

Reste à voir si dans le temps CrashPlan a une bonne disponibilité au niveau de leurs serveurs. Pour le moment aucune deconnexion et débit au maxium.


----------



## WebOliver (2 Novembre 2011)

Je commence à m'intéresser à ces sauvegardes. Y a-t-il d'autres avis sur Backblaze, ou Crashplan? J'ai aussi entendu parler de Mozy.


----------



## schwebb (3 Novembre 2011)

Dommage qu'il n'y ait pas plus d'avis. 

Je vais donc faire un petit bilan, après 9 mois d'utilisation: j'ai finalement choisi Backblaze (je ne sais plus trop pourquoi... :rose: ).

Je paye 3  70 par mois (parce que je paye au mois; mais je vais passer à l'année, ce qui va faire baisser le prix).

Fonctionnement discret et fiable, absolument rien à redire. J'ai contacté le staff technique au début, pour une question mineure; réponse rapide, sympa et efficace (à l'américaine, quoi).

Contrairement à Crashplan, Backblaze est un panneau de préférences. On peut aussi avoir une petite icône dans la barre des menus, qui permet d'avoir un aperçu de l'état en cliquant dessus (ce que je fais de temps en temps, pour vérifier, par exemple après avoir mis de nouvelles photos ou vidéos: ça roule).

Ils proposent la restauration des données par fichier zip (gratuit), clé usb ou disque dur.



Mais ce qui domine, sur cette période d'utilisation, ce qui ressort le plus, c'est la tranquillité. Je sais que mes données sont à l'abri, et c'est vraiment un ressenti agréable. Bilan très positif pour moi, donc.


----------



## t-bo (3 Novembre 2011)

CrashPlan a un petit logiciel aussi appelé "CrashPlan Status", en beta dispo. sur leur forum. Dans la barre des tâches, et permet de suivre les backups en cours 

Et a désormais une app. IOS & Android permettant de retrouver nos fichiers sur nos mobiles. Je ne sais pas pour BackBlaze...

CrashPlan = que du bon


----------



## Sly54 (3 Novembre 2011)

Salut schwebb,



schwebb a dit:


> Fonctionnement discret et fiable, absolument rien à redire.


Comment juges-tu la fiabilité du service proposé ? (c'est pour comprendre, pas pour polémiquer )


----------



## t-bo (3 Novembre 2011)

Perso. la fiabilité de CrashPlan est : rien à dire.
J'ai quasiment, pour ne pas dire jamais, d'interuption de service, ou du moins je ne m'en suis pas rendu compte.
Mes backups ont toujours été accessibles.

Le seul point négatif, et ca c'est bon pour tous les services situés aux USA, si tu as un UP supérieur à 2 Mbts (fibre optique), tu ne dépassera jamais ce débit.
Le passage outre-atlanique fait que notre débit en prend un coup .
En europe j'ai atteind 10 Mbts en UP, mais les US ca chute direct.


----------



## schwebb (3 Novembre 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> Salut schwebb,
> 
> 
> Comment juges-tu la fiabilité du service proposé ? (c'est pour comprendre, pas pour polémiquer )



Pendant la sauvegarde initiale, qui a duré un mois, je regardais tout le temps!  Et encore maintenant, je jette un il de temps en temps: J'ai toujours vu Backblaze au travail, réveillé tout seul après le démarrage, en train de transférer des photos récentes ou d'évaluer la quantité de sauvegarde.

J'ai testé la restauration de quelques fichiers: nickel, le fichier zip arrive bien.

De temps en temps, je fais aussi un tour sur l'interface en ligne, et je navigue dans l'architecture de mes dossiers sauvegardés, qui reprend exactement celle de mon disque dur: tout semble être à la bonne place.

Voilà, mon impression de fiabilité vient de tous ces tests, toutes ces vérifications, qui n'ont jamais constaté d'erreur pour le moment.


----------



## Sly54 (3 Novembre 2011)

schwebb a dit:


> J'ai testé la restauration de quelques fichiers: nickel, le fichier zip arrive bien.


C'est surtout ce point qui m'intéressait : pour moi la fiabilité d'un tel service se mesure le jour où on en a besoin, càd quand on veut restaurer ses données.

Merki


----------



## JPTK (3 Février 2013)

Dernier message de 2011 ! Et depuis alors ? Toujours Backblaze ou Crashplan?
4 &#8364; par mois en illimité pour Crashplan c'est tout à fait correct.


----------



## t-bo (3 Février 2013)

Toujours crashplan pour moi! Rien a dire ça marche bien.


----------



## laurrent-m (3 Février 2013)

Time machine pour l'ensemble du mac

et Dropbox en plus pour les documents les plus importants.
Avec Wuala aussi qui a la possibilité de Synchroniser un dossier.


----------



## kasimodem (3 Février 2013)

Les offres ont bien évoluées en un an. De l'illimité de stockage pour 4$ / mois ça vaut le coup.
Le seul truc qui me chagrine c'est le stockage US soumis au Patriot Act... Le principe que n'importe quelle administration américaine peut consulter toutes mes données sans m'en avertir à tout moment ça m'ennuie, non pas que j'ai des secrets d'état, mais ça enlève une bonne partie du caractère privé de ces solutions de stockage en ligne.
Certains d'entre vous ont ils testé des solutions nationales avec datacenter en France ?
Hubic / Bajoo / Dotspirit / ... ?


----------



## schwebb (3 Février 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Dernier message de 2011 ! Et depuis alors ? Toujours Backblaze ou Crashplan?
> 4 &#8364; par mois en illimité pour Crashplan c'est tout à fait correct.



Toujours Backblaze pour moi, et toujours content. J'ai changé, je paie à l'année, maintenant.

Mon iMac a crashé récemment ; j'ai acheté un MacBook Pro, tout récupéré depuis mes sauvegardes locales. 

Mais j'ai eu besoin de Backblaze pour récupérer les fichiers Keychain, curieusement pas présents sur le clone (CCC fonctionne pourtant bien, d'habitude ; comprends pas). J'ai donc utilisé une restauration Backblaze via fichier zip, et tout est rentré dans l'ordre. 

J'ai aussi eu besoin de contacter leur service client pour avoir des détails sur ma transition d'un ordi à un autre : comme d'hab, réponse rapide, sympa et efficace, à l'américaine, quoi.


----------



## kaos (4 Février 2013)

sympa votre fil , effectivment un stokage illimité pour moins de 50 balles/ans ça fait sérieusement réfléchir 

je vais vous lire avec le plus grand intérêt .... oui avec le plus grand intérêt .


----------



## Average Joe (4 Février 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Dernier message de 2011 ! Et depuis alors ? Toujours Backblaze ou Crashplan?
> 4  par mois en illimité pour Crashplan c'est tout à fait correct.


Ça c'est ce qui s'appelle du déterrage de topic !


----------



## cedric_cph (4 Février 2013)

Average Joe a dit:


> Ça c'est ce qui s'appelle du déterrage de topic !


Bonsoir à tous,

Effectivement, le premier message commence à dater mais sujet d'actualité ! Je viens de regarder sur CrashPlan et une offre sur 4 ans (!!!) fait descendre le coût mensuel sous les 3 euros...


----------



## kaos (4 Février 2013)

je ne conaissais aucun des sites cités plus haut ... 

Cool de voir que ces services ont l'air costaud et que leur activité perdure .... avoir a changer tout les 2 ans si on part sur un stockage important, ça pourrais etre vite agaçant


----------



## JPTK (8 Février 2013)

Average Joe a dit:


> Ça c'est ce qui s'appelle du déterrage de topic !



C'est macg qui a fait son actu dessus, c'est pour ça que je m'étonnais que le topic date d'autant !


----------



## julix83 (4 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour tout le monde, 

Après de longues recherches, je ne trouve pas vraiment ce dont j'ai besoin, peut être pourrez vous m'aider. 

Je suis à la recherche d'un service de stockage en ligne (tarif raisonnable, besoin environ 100Go), sécurisé, me permettant de sauvegarder tous mes fichiers personnels (photos, documents administratifs...). 
Je cherche la même simplicité que la sauvegarde manuelle sur un DD externe, c'est à dire sans être obligé de passer par une synchronisation automatique. Je veux pouvoir déposer et gérer manuellement les fichiers comme sur mon ordinateur. 

Je me suis un peu renseigné sur Hubic, mais cela fonctionne via synchronisation, ce qui ne m'arrange pas, souhaitant pouvoir supprimer un fichier sur le cloud, sans qu'il disparaisse de mon ordinateur par exemple. 

J'ai également entendu parler de Amazon S3 et Amazon Glacier, mais j'avoue ne pas du tout comprendre le fonctionnement. 

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## schwebb (4 Octobre 2013)

Hello,

Crashplan et Backblaze, cités plus haut, ne te conviennent pas ? Ce sont pourtant deux excellentes solutions, très fiables et pas chères.

Crashplan a un avantage non négligeable : il permet de sauvegarder gratuitement sur un disque dur externe, chez toi ou/et chez quelqu'un d'autre, via le réseau. 

Il existe d'autres solutions, mais en rapport quantité de données / prix / efficacité, ces deux-là sont imbattables.




Je profite du déterrage de topic pour faire un petit retour sur ma situation. 

Depuis mon dernier post, j'ai déménagé. Là où j'habite, la connexion Internet est faiblarde, et mon déménagement a coïncidé avec le crash de l'iMac et l'arrivée du MacBook Pro ; il aurait donc fallu que je fasse une nouvelle sauvegarde initiale chez Backblaze avec le MacBook Pro, ce qui aurait pris des mois, avec cette mauvaise connexion. 

J'ai donc dû renoncer à la sauvegarde en ligne, du moins jusqu'à ce qu'un des deux propose l'envoi d'un disque dur en guise de sauvegarde initiale (ce qui est dans les tuyaux de Crashplan, apparemment...).

Je suis donc reparti sur un bon vieux système de sauvegarde manuelle. Entretemps, j'ai vendu le MBP, j'ai maintenant un Mac mini. Il sauvegarde à trois endroits physiques différents : sur un dd via Time Machine branché en permanence, et sur deux clones, faits avec SuperDuper, régulièrement : un à la maison, l'autre au bureau.


----------



## kaos (4 Octobre 2013)

julix83 a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde,
> 
> Après de longues recherches, je ne trouve pas vraiment ce dont j'ai besoin, peut être pourrez vous m'aider.
> 
> ...




Je te conseille de regarder du coté de Adrive , qui offre gratuitement 50 Go avec possibilite d'avoir des dossiers privés et partagés / chouette interface en plus .
Je crois qu'on peut meme y mettre time machine ( a conf )

je te passe mon lien de parrainage, si tu te fais un compte je crois que je gagne quelques Go de plus ..
ADrive | Online Storage, Online Backup, Cloud Storage


----------



## julix83 (5 Octobre 2013)

Merci pour vos réponses !

@schwebb

J'étais jusqu'à maintenant utilisateur Crashplan. Cette solution était idéale, sauf qu'il est impossible d'accéder aux fichiers stockés à distance, que ce soit pour les consulter ou les utiliser, comme je le ferai avec un simple disque dur. Solution idéale pour la sauvegarde par contre.

@kaos

Merci, je pense tester ce service sous peu !


----------



## schwebb (5 Octobre 2013)

julix83 a dit:


> Merci pour vos réponses !
> 
> @schwebb
> 
> J'étais jusqu'à maintenant utilisateur Crashplan. Cette solution était idéale, sauf qu'il est impossible d'accéder aux fichiers stockés à distance, que ce soit pour les consulter ou les utiliser, comme je le ferai avec un simple disque dur. Solution idéale pour la sauvegarde par contre.



Ah ok ; mais comme dans ta question tu parlais de sauvegarde, je croyais que.


----------

